# How Many?



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

1. how many medium to large cichlids can i keep in a 72gal bow front tank?
2. what are some very colorful and around that size cichlids? and can they live together peacefully?


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

i found this on another site does this sound right to you guys?


> How many 4 to 5 inch (adult size) cichlids can I keep in a 72 gallon bowfront aquarium?
> 
> There are several methods for determining the maximum stocking level in freshwater aquariums. The most commonly used is the "inch-per-gallon rule". Using this guideline, you could keep one inch of fish length (at their adult size) for each gallon of tank volume. However, it is important to account for space taken up by decorations, plus the cichlids you will be keeping are territorial and will require a bit more "elbow room" than most other fish. With cichlids about 4 to 5 inches long, this would leave you with about ten to twelve fish in your 72 bowfront. Just remember that you can't add them all at once, and to introduce the least aggressive species first.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

the inch-per-gallon rule is extremely inacurate when it comes too larger tanks. Also try to lookup what cichlids you may like(ie. from what lake or region). I personally would try lake malawi cichlids.http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/infoL3/24102/category.web try those cichlids and if you dont like them look on the side and pick another lake or area. When you find the fish you want post them on here and il bounce some ideas of you, alright?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

what do you mean by peacefully? Malawian cichlids will chase each other all day long, but if kept in the right numbers and ratios, will seldom even chew a tail-fin, S. American cichlids will pair off and guard an imaginary line and keep other fish from crossing it. They are prone to occasional domestic violence including spousal abuse. What do you want to keep with them? What is your water like?


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

^peaceful as in they wont kill each other. i dont mind if they chase each other cuz thats part of it, i like aggressive fish.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

> Also try to lookup what cichlids you may like


the peacocks look like colorful cichlids how about those?
a stock list would be helpful if any1 had ideas for 1


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, definitely. You could go with Peacocks. I've got a good number of Peacocks in my 55 gallon and they're doing wonderfully. I should have a video up in the video section soon, if you'd like to see mine. I'm attempting an all male tank, but unfortunately I ended up picking mostly females except for my Aulonocara Hansbaenschi and OB *sigh* Hybrids. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to find non-hybrid, male Peacocks around here, though. Kind of a rare find, and expensive to order. Next problem to deal with, getting the females out. =/

You requested advice about stocking:
For a normal set-up, you want 1 male per 3-4 females. Problem is, most females look rather ugly/dull.
For an all male set-up (Males are the ones that color up), you want fish that look nothing alike. That means if you have 1 blue fish, you don't really want another fish that's completely blue, or they will fight. With that said, just pick lots of different, possibly multi-colored fish.
If you want to order some, here's a good place to do so. 

www.livefishdirect.com

Also, for researching, go here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=3


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a near perfect setup for my 55g for mbuna cichlids. Ill give you that if you want in and also tell you a few fish that can be switched. And like its been said before usually female cichlids have dull colors, BUT if you do malawi mbuna cichlids they usually have very colorful females. I would steer towards dimorphic fish(males look different than females) for a mixes sex tank for color.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

^sure i would love for the set up advice.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

Cynotilapia sp. "hara"(White Top Afra) can be replaced with Pseudotropheus socolofi
(Socolofi)
Metriaclima estherae(Red Zebra) can be replaced with Metriaclima emmiltos(Red Top Zebra) or Labidochromis Caeruleus (yellow labs)
Pseudotropheus flavus(Flavus)

Theres a few more variations if you need them,just msg me


----------

